# Winter Squirrel Hunting



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anybody have success hunting squirrels in the winter? I can hunt a spot in the fall and there will be squirrels everywhere and hunt that same spot when there is snow on the ground and not a squirrel in sight? Any tips or suggestions? Or do you just not hunt them in the winter. Thanks.


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

Woodsman27 said:


> Does anybody have success hunting squirrels in the winter? I can hunt a spot in the fall and there will be squirrels everywhere and hunt that same spot when there is snow on the ground and not a squirrel in sight? Any tips or suggestions? Or do you just not hunt them in the winter. Thanks.



I hunt them all winter as long as the snow isn't too deep for me and my dog. Just look for tracks to find where they are active. I seem to have best luck around noon on days it is not too windy, cold doesn't seem to matter 

Gary


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

gawelg said:


> I hunt them all winter as long as the snow isn't too deep for me and my dog. Just look for tracks to find where they are active. I seem to have best luck around noon on days it is not too windy, cold doesn't seem to matter
> 
> Gary


Thanks. I do have snow shoes, so that helps when the snow gets deep.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Woodsman27 said:


> Does anybody have success hunting squirrels in the winter? I can hunt a spot in the fall and there will be squirrels everywhere and hunt that same spot when there is snow on the ground and not a squirrel in sight? Any tips or suggestions? Or do you just not hunt them in the winter. Thanks.



Sounds to me like you need a bit more "stealth" in your approach. Forget the walking about and think "deer hunting" their food supply (oaks,beech,corn stubble) etc about 11am to 2pm instead. 

That or a pair of Feists if you do not want to have to be all stealthy like. I just walk through the woods with a buddy or a kid and let the dogs do the heavy lifting.


----------



## apprentice (Dec 27, 2003)

Or a feathered friend to do the work.


----------



## heronwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

Look for sign - holes dug in the snow, cut acorns on "buffet logs", tracks, etc. I tend to do the best on bright sunny days. I walk around until I see sign, then sit at the base of a tree and wait.


----------



## Birddoggem (Jul 25, 2016)

apprentice said:


> Or a feathered friend to do the work.
> View attachment 236816


Coolest picture of the year by far


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

A very good friend still puts up corn every year in cribs and there is always an overabundance of squirrels around them so I have a small heated blind and usually am there in the midday and shoot all I want...


----------

